# Anyone hit Powell Slough?



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

I think its called Powell. South end of UT lake by Orem and Vineyard? I live in Orem and was curious how the hunting was out there. I went to FB with a few buddies of mine but wouldn't mind hunting closer to home, plus the wife wants to go too.
Thanks


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You're better off hunting Mud Lake/Provo Bay or setting out dekes somewhere along the east shoreline. When I lived down there, I used to hunt both north and south of the State Park and did pretty well I guess. Powell Slough is a tough hunt with lots of issues (few birds, deep sucking mud and sand, lots of phrag/cattails) and I can guarantee you that while you might be fine hunting there if you're just a glutton for punishment, your wife will not enjoy it. Much better off hunting out of a float tube or something along the weed line somewhere on the main lake or finding a little spot out in Provo Bay. Wish the water was way down again... back then you could actually wade out and hang out on the shore with her which would actually probably be enjoyable for her to go with you.


----------

